# Blindfold Competitions : October 30, 2006



## pjk (Oct 30, 2006)

2x2: B' D' R D R B2 L U2 L B L D2 F' L' U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' U'

3x3: F' D2 B2 F2 D2 R2 L B' U' D F D' L2 F2 D F D R L2 B L' U F2 D' F

4x4: D' r L' u' R2 B b d' B u' b d' R u2 f2 d2 F' u2 F' D' l2 B L' r2 D2 R' L B' b d l' F2 B2 D' B b U' f F' d

5x5: D f u b F d2 r2 l D2 U2 B' u r u' L f2 u2 L F R' r2 B2 u' r2 F b2 D B d B f2 u2 U F' f2 l B F u' B' b2 r' b L l b B U D' B2 u' B2 f' r' f2 l u B u2 L


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
3x3x3: DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4: 10:35.84


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5: 22:55.50


----------

